

Facebook News Feed, A Skittish Gift Horse - kevin_morrill
http://techcrunch.com/2013/03/03/no-sir-i-dont-like-it/

======
Irishsteve
The feed has just turned into absolute noise for me these days. Wish there was
an easier... Ad free way for them to make money.

------
mehrzad
Possible business models for a service: 1\. Free with ads 2\. Freemium a la
ADN 3\. Free without ads (Tent, IRC)

What looks nicest to the consumer?

